# Made me chuckle



## Harold Demure (Oct 21, 2020)

Good morning. Recognise from reading OPs’ posts, that advice on this site has very often helped people through bad times. Have come on here to try and use both personal and professional experience to try and help people. No expert and will admit to trying to find the best in people. Try to not tell people what to do, would rather ask questions so they come to their own conclusions.

Saw this on Facebook recently and it did make me chuckle. It is humorous and not a comment on people who contribute!


----------

